# Dish 7100 demand?



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I have had a Dish 7100 PVR since 1999 (purchased new). I recently purchased a 508 on e-bay for $210 and decided to sell my 7100 on e-bay? I'm amazed at the prices these 7100's are getting. Someone exercised buy it now and paid me $329 +$25 for shipping to Puerto Rico. Why do people want this so much. Other than webTV, ability to search by program name easily, and e-mail I see no advantages over the 508. The 7100 requires a monthly fee to record a show, the 508 doesn't. What am I missing here?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Because they can be compromised and Dish is not bothering them as much or at all compared to the other receivers they have. 7100/7200 is on the black market. Another reason is that the hard drive can be upgraded by the consumer without nearly as much trouble as the 5XX/721/921.


----------



## runnerinca (Mar 31, 2004)

Jacob S said:


> Because they can be compromised and Dish is not bothering them as much or at all compared to the other receivers they have. 7100/7200 is on the black market. Another reason is that the hard drive can be upgraded by the consumer without nearly as much trouble as the 5XX/721/921.


I too own an original 7100. I'd like to upgrade its hard drive. Are directions posted somewhere?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Basically plug uin the new drive and have the phone line connected. It will automatically call MSN and download new software to the guide.

Theres a RUMOR the data stream for the DPs is being dropped and all 7100 7200 dishplayers will no longer function.

I kinda hope this happens all those tiefs paid so much for a doorstop


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Bob, If that happens, Dish lost a $100+ a month customer. I have a 7200 dishplayer. I've played with a 508 and DO NOT LIKE IT. I will not pay Dish A "because we can" DVR fee. I will go with a different company first. So as long as the 7200 works (and it has worked well for most of the time I've owned it), I'm happy with what I have. Otherwise....

See ya
Tony


----------



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

I have my 7200 since a year ago, I bought it from someone in the states and as soon it came here I put a 80gb Hard disk and presto, it worked. It upped the capacity to 70 hours, a friend of mine did the same and put a 120gb and wnt up to 100 hours. My 7200 is subscribed legally, because I care about piracy, and I dont want to have any trouble, but when dish changed codes a few weeks ago mt receiver went black for a few days. The thing was that E* by mistake dropped mine by mistake. The thing is that I use my receiver with my coputer so I can archive my favorite programs like star trek on dvd. I love the menus, and I love the program guide of it.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Theres a RUMOR the data stream for the DPs is being dropped and all 7100 7200 dishplayers will no longer function.
> 
> I kinda hope this happens all those tiefs paid so much for a doorstop


*This is a rumor that Bob Haller is trying to start. THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO SUPPORT THIS RUMOR.*

Bob, why do you continue to stir up trouble and post "information" that you know has no basis?

You "kinda hope this happens" because you know it would make DISH really look bad in the eyes of many and, quite frankly, that seems to be your life's goal.


----------

